# Ninja-MMORPG!?



## Ghrodan (1. April 2008)

Mich würde interessieren ob es MMORPGs auf deutsch oder englisch gibt, in denen sich alles um den Weg eines Ninjas dreht. In denen man keine Zauber lernt, sondern Jutsus usw...mir ist nämlich leider keines bekannt.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2008)

In Ultima Online kann man Ninja werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (1. April 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, jedoch, wie du vermutlich schon geahnt hast, nicht ganz das was ich suche.


----------



## Gamerhenne (1. April 2008)

guck mal hier...für PS2 allerdings und kein MMORPG
http://www.amazon.de/Sony-Shinobido-Weg-de...a/dp/B000FITYJU

und für PS3
http://www.gamezone.de/reviews_detail.asp?gameid=25620

vielleicht trotzdem interessant für dich ?

und doch n MMORPG aber nicht NUR Ninjas...
http://www.metin2.de/game_characters.php


----------



## Ghrodan (2. April 2008)

Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort Rinnan. PS3 nützt mir nichts, jedoch werd ich mir die anderen beiden mal etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## jippsi (2. April 2008)

kennst du Naruto??? wenn ja dann gibs auch noch das hier 
 www.narutogame.de
is zwar kein mmorpg aber dafür ein ganz nettes chat-rpg
kannste ir ja ma angucken


----------



## Parat (2. April 2008)

Eigentlich kannst Du ja in jedem vernünftigen RPG auch einen Weg "ala Ninja" beschreiten. Aber ein ganzes Spiel rund um diesen Stil .... kA


----------



## Ghrodan (2. April 2008)

@jippsi: Ja, ich kenne Naruto, genau deshalb bin ich auch auf den Gedanken eines Ninja-MMORPGs gekommen, naruto bietet dafür eine optimale Oberfläche zum Aufbauen. Es gibt verschiedene Fraktionen, wovon jede ihren eigenen Stil und ihre einzigartigen Jutsus hat, es bietet eine gute Geschichte, welche sich auch optimal um questen, für Instanzen und Raids eignen ließ.


----------



## goas (8. April 2008)

Final Fantasy Online hat eine Characterklasse Ninja (unter anderem auch Samurai, etc. pp.)


----------



## Ghrodan (8. April 2008)

@goas: Danke, aber wie gesagt such ich ein MMORPG welches sich rund um die Welt der Ninja dreht.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (16. April 2008)

http://9dragons.acclaim.com/

hier das spiel dreht sich um martial arts....


----------



## Drakonis (16. April 2008)

martial arts...

gibts noch was, kostenlos seit längerem

http://www.gunzonline.com/

ist aber eher nen ego shooter


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Metin2 is auch mmorpg da kannst Ninja sein..is umsonst und ehct geil das spiel( nein. kein browser game)


----------



## jon_x (19. April 2008)

nen naruto mmo das wäre mal geil ich würde instant mein wow inne tonne kloppen um das naruto game zu zocken ^^


----------



## djn¿s¿ (3. Mai 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> @jippsi: Ja, ich kenne Naruto, genau deshalb bin ich auch auf den Gedanken eines Ninja-MMORPGs gekommen, naruto bietet dafür eine optimale Oberfläche zum Aufbauen. Es gibt verschiedene Fraktionen, wovon jede ihren eigenen Stil und ihre einzigartigen Jutsus hat, es bietet eine gute Geschichte, welche sich auch optimal um questen, für Instanzen und Raids eignen ließ.




ich fersuche gerade ein naruto mmo spiel zu machen aber ich glabe es wird ne weile dauern bis ich die ganzen jutsus und die grafik gut mache also sollte das spiel nicht schlecht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djn¿s¿ (3. Mai 2009)

@merlinia: ich finde metin2 auch geil aber ich wurde gebannt schon 2 mal aber ich will einfach nicht von vorne anfangen. die zwei char, ein ninja nah lvl 49 alles +9 und krieger mental lvl 42 rek+8 T_T.  nur weil ich einen spieler beleidigt hab -.-.


----------



## rEdiC (3. Mai 2009)

djn¿s¿ schrieb:


> ich fersuche gerade ein naruto mmo spiel zu machen aber ich glabe es wird ne weile dauern bis ich die ganzen jutsus und die grafik gut mache also sollte das spiel nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

